# Goldelritze und Goldbitterling



## patty4 (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute !

Nachdem mir das Aquaristikgeschäft von Goldorfen abgeraten hat (mein Teich wäre mit 12m³ zu klein ???) , wüsste ich gerne ob jemand die __ Goldelritze kennt und weiß was die für Ansprüche stellt?

Dito zum Goldbitterling . Was ist das für einer? Was braucht der?

Sind das empfehlenswerte Fische für meinen Teich ?

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldelritze und Goldbitterling*

Hallo Patricia,

schau mal bei uns in die - defekter Link entfernt -.
Dort sind zwar nicht die "Goldformen" vertreten, aber so verschieden zu den Normalformen werden die auch nicht sein.

Ich finds prima, dass Du Dich vor dem Kauf hier erkundigst.


----------



## jochen (24. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldelritze und Goldbitterling*

Hallo Patricia,

Glückwunsch du scheinst ein gutes Geschäft gefunden zu haben... 

Die Goldformen unterscheiden sich vom Verhalten der ursprünglichen Arten meines Wissens nicht, beides geeignete Fische für deinen Teich.

Elritzen benötigen ein wenig Strömung im Teich um sich wohl zu fühlen.


----------



## patty4 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldelritze und Goldbitterling*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Patricia,
> 
> Glückwunsch du scheinst ein gutes Geschäft gefunden zu haben...
> 
> .



Ja ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die Ahnung haben - allerdings sind sie bis auf rote Goldfische aktuell sowieso schon ausverkauft (im Kaltwasserfischbereich), und mussten mir daher nichts "andrehen".

Bei der Goldelritze habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die von einer amerikanischen __ Elritze gezüchtet wurde und für den Teich besser geeignet ist, als unsere einheimische Elritzen...

Ansonsten wäre mein Wunschbesatz ein kleiner (vielleicht auch bunter?) Fischschwarm für die Oberfläche, Bitterlinge mit __ Muscheln und vielleicht nächstes Jahr, wenn die Pflanzen gewachsen sind ein paar Rotfedern. (Auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass mir die __ Shubunkin und Sarasa schon seeeeehr gut gefallen....).

Da es wahrscheinlich am besten ist, wenn man alles bei nur einem Händler kauft, muss ich erstmal einen finden, der in ein paar Wochen noch diese Fische hat... ( kann irgendwer einen Fischhändler im Raum Stuttgart empfehlen ? Gerne auch per PM).

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## patty4 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldelritze und Goldbitterling*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Patricia,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finds prima, dass Du Dich vor dem Kauf hier erkundigst.



Danke, Annett,

allerdings muss ich sagen , dass ich so auch vor dem Fischkauf herausgefunden habe, dass mein Teich die empfohlenen "Lehrbuch-Wasserwerte" nicht aufweist - und nun bin ich etwas unsicher, ob er so (kh 4, GH7, pH 8) für Fische überhaupt geeignet ist....(oder ob er die geforderten Werte überhaupt erreichen kann...)

Na, er hat ja noch ein paar Wochen, sich zu stabilisieren....

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## chromis (24. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldelritze und Goldbitterling*

Hi Patricia,

klar geht das mit diesen Wasserwerten, da würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Das ganze System wird in den nächsten Wochen schon noch ins Lot kommen. Du findest selbst in der Natur Gewässer mit weitaus höherem ph-Wert und kerngesunden Fischen. Wenn die Pflanzen während des Tages assimilieren und CO² verbrauchen, dann geht zwangsläufig der ph-Wert in die Höhe.

Als goldene Zuchtform ist auch das __ Rotauge im Handel, wird als Goldplötze bezeichnet. Wenn ich mir aber manchmal die Maulstellung dieser Fische anschaue, dann bin ich geneigt zu behaupten, dass es sich um eine Zuchtform der __ Rotfeder handelt.

Viele Läden mit guter Auswahl an Teichfischen scheint es in Stuttgart ja nicht zu geben, mir ist nur der Kölle bekannt.
In Benningen gibt's dann noch eine Gärtnerei mit klasse Auswahl an Wasserpflanzen.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## ra_ll_ik (25. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldelritze und Goldbitterling*



> Goldorfen abgeraten hat (mein Teich wäre mit 12m³ zu klein ???)...



Moin
das ist ein Witz oder?
Es handelt sich hier um 12000 Liter und dann zu klein?
Man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## patty4 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldelritze und Goldbitterling*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Patricia,
> 
> Wenn die Pflanzen während des Tages assimilieren und CO² verbrauchen, dann geht zwangsläufig der ph-Wert in die Höhe.
> 
> ...



Interessanterweise schwankt der ph bei mir nicht besonders stark, morgens ist er zb. bei 8 und abends bei 8,2, an einem anderen Tag morgens 8,15 und abends 8,4...



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Als goldene Zuchtform ist auch das __ Rotauge im Handel, wird als Goldplötze bezeichnet. Wenn ich mir aber manchmal die Maulstellung dieser Fische anschaue, dann bin ich geneigt zu behaupten, dass es sich um eine Zuchtform der __ Rotfeder handelt.



Ich habe auch schon goldene Rotfedern im Angebot gesehen, Goldplötzen noch nicht. Ob es sich da um den gleichen Fisch handelt ?



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Läden mit guter Auswahl an Teichfischen scheint es in Stuttgart ja nicht zu geben, mir ist nur der Kölle bekannt.
> In Benningen gibt's dann noch eine Gärtnerei mit klasse Auswahl an Wasserpflanzen.



Kölle hat ja viel Auswahl, und die Fische (und die Haltung) sieht auch nicht schlecht aus. Ich fühle mich halt bei dem "Supermarkt-Charakter", wo es von 10 verschiedenen Papageiensorten bis zum Frettchen alles gibt, nicht so besonders wohl... (habe aber auch noch nichts besseres gefunden).

In Benningen war ich übrigens auch schon..... mag ja sein, dass die viel Auswahl haben, wahrscheinlich muss man dann aber schon wissen, was man haben will. Beratung fand ich jetzt nicht so berauschend - vielleicht habe ich halt auch zu dämliche Fragen gestellt.... jedenfalls kaufe ich nicht gerne in Geschäften, wo der Verkäufer mich behandelt, als ob ich :crazy:  wäre (selbst wenn meine Fragen das sein sollten....).

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------



## patty4 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Goldelritze und Goldbitterling*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> das ist ein Witz oder?
> Es handelt sich hier um 12000 Liter und dann zu klein?
> Man kann es auch übertreiben.



Na ja, ist halt wohl ein sehr schwimmfreudiger Fisch...

Ich hatte mich von der __ Goldorfe sowieso (eigentlich) schon verabschiedet, weil das halt wohl doch bis zu 40 cm große "__ Raubfische" werden. Da hält sich dann nichts kleineres mehr im Teich (und auch die Bitterlinge wären dann wohl nur noch "Futter").

Dann lieber etwas friedlichere Fische, die sich gegenseitig in Ruhe lassen...

Goldelritzen werden wohl nicht so groß...

Viele Grüße
Patricia


----------

